# MH or HPS?



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

if you could only chose between a MH or a HPS for your whole grow which would you chose? i only got enough money for one right now at the moment and wanna know what you guys would do. thanks


----------



## 123lsd (Mar 23, 2007)

I just copied this from http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2611.html

Yes. Using Metal Halide (MH) lamps in any stage of growing is a waste of time and money. More total light useable by the plant is produced by High Pressure Sodium (HPS) than MH lamps, so plants grow faster using HPS lamps alone.

When HPS and MH laps are lined up in rows in a grow room, you can see the "wave effect." The plants under the MH lamps do not grow or weigh as much as the plants under the HPS lamp.

No formal studies have been performed to see if different visible light spectrums affect taste or potency, but anecdotal evidence suggests that it doesn't.

The only reason to use an MH lamp rather than a HPS is to avoid the suspicion that a weird-colored light may arouse.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

123lsd thanks man  : )


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow Excelent thread!! Any one else know of any proof that suggests hps for vegging is MORE effective than m.h.???


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for sayin its a good thread NLS : ) yeah i wanan figure out about that too bro because 123 just brought some nice info to this thread and you and i both asked good questions so lets see how things turn out later down this thread


----------



## DLA (Mar 23, 2007)

123lsd said:
			
		

> I just copied this from http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2611.html
> 
> Yes. Using Metal Halide (MH) lamps in any stage of growing is a waste of time and money. More total light useable by the plant is produced by High Pressure Sodium (HPS) than MH lamps, so plants grow faster using HPS lamps alone.
> 
> ...


 
Hey 123lsd...I just wrote an email to the idiot that posted that statement on that site..  He couldn't be more wrong.  I am amazed he put that up to mess eveybody up like that.  
Seriously if what he said was true and common knowledge to us growers then why in the world would we even talk about MH and all the wattages, types, brand, system, cooling and such, because of the color people might see? jeez what an idiot he is.

Please if your going to post it then know it.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 23, 2007)

hey DLA so that info is wrong?


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 24, 2007)

Everyone knows that MH has higher Kelvin temp. its what is needed to grow strong and sturdy. HPS has less kelvin temp but almost equal amount of lumens producing a red spectrum light which enriches the total activation and movement of sugars and nutes to flowers and trichomes. Results can cause the plant to point out its leaves in a spikey manner and the flowers to really swell. I would get an HPS if I was you. But if you can come up with the money later on to get both, get the Metal Halide first.


----------



## DLA (Mar 24, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> hey DLA so that info is wrong?


Unequivacaliablbly....   

Uh Big Hit. Sorry I mean unequivicaliblityabetylity.


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

I have to agree with DLA. It isn't a matter of "opinion"..it is science, Undisputable scientific evidence shows that the higher 'blue' end spectrum, is preferrable dureing veg.
 HPS "will" do a satisfactory job by itself through an entire grow. But, so will a MH. HPS is 'usually' preferred as an _only_ light.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

no my friend but if there any more choise go for it  but they have a new sistem out that will work both lights mh & hps for both stage


----------



## Fretless (Mar 26, 2007)

What is your budget?  Prices vary considerably.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 27, 2007)

i dont really have a budget but at the moment money isnt really rolling in. right now the budget is around 220 but will increase within the next month or so. thats why i asked what would be more helpful


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 27, 2007)

You can buy a 400w HPS system from HTGsupply for 109+40 shipping. You can take the rest of that money and buy 6500k CFL bulbs to veg your plant. Metal halide lamps aren't the only option for vegging. I bought 65w fluorex floodlights for $27 a piece. They each put out 4550 lumens at 6500k. It depends on the size of your grow space that will decide how many you would need.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree about the CFL's for veg.  Though I think the 42 watters at $10 each are more light for the $.  We who have tried it have had amazingly good veg results with CFL lights, as dense and healthy as you could ask for.
     If I was you, I'd get 3 or 4 CFL's, grow only around 6 plants, and get them started.  Keep saving, and get yourself an HPS for flowering.  A lot of course depends on space and security.  Scour the net and the threads during early veg to get your growing area worked out - space, security, and growing style will determine which wattage(s) will be optimal for your situation.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 27, 2007)

Go here-http://www.insidesun.com/index.php?action=category&id=2You can get a 250w mh for $90, reflector and bulb and a 400w hps for like $100, reflector and bulb included...best deal you're going to get!


----------



## theyorker (Mar 27, 2007)

Why not use flourescents for the entire grow?  You can use the 6500K bulbs for veg and switch to 2700K when you start to flower.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 27, 2007)

hey guys this are my plant grown under 10 - 4 feet tube & 2 - 18 inch tube combine between red & and blue spectrum they are only 31 days old and they are on there3 day on to flowering here some pics what you guys think?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 27, 2007)

BFB- But are those 42w 6500k temp bulbs? All I saw when I went to home depot was 2700k rated bulbs.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 27, 2007)

I've flowered under my 400MH with really good results...Using fluro during flower HAS to effect yield and potency no matter how many lumens you cram in there, just not worth it if you ask me. 
If you're ganna risk your freedom don't half A55 it. IMO


----------



## 3patas (Mar 27, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> BFB- But are those 42w 6500k temp bulbs? All I saw when I went to home depot was 2700k rated bulbs.


 yup they are go to wallmart and you will find them they go for around $8.00 a twin pack get the bath & kitchen ones they pruduce about 3400 lumens each


----------



## 3patas (Mar 27, 2007)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I've flowered under my 400MH with really good results...Using fluro during flower HAS to effect yield and potency no matter how many lumens you cram in there, just not worth it if you ask me.
> If you're ganna risk your freedom don't half A55 it. IMO


 yes is the best light to flower with (hps) but when you are on a low buget you have to go with whatever is available still what ever you get out a plant is shiper the buyin it on the streets + you know what you are smoking peace out


----------



## theyorker (Mar 27, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> yes is the best light to flower with (hps) but when you are on a low buget you have to go with whatever is available still what ever you get out a plant is shiper the buyin it on the streets + you know what you are smoking peace out



The best light for MJ is the sun.  For growing indoors, you can get excellent results using flourescent.

These plants have been grown entirely under T12 flourescent tubes.  They are 63 days from germination and 17 days into flowering.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9007&page=4


----------



## 3patas (Mar 27, 2007)

nice plants props to you and your little devils people said that cfl they no good but my dad said thats what they us to use with good results so iam following his steps


----------



## Fretless (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, the 2600k 42watters was what I used.  Got them in a Lowe's.  Worked great for veg, super tight internodes, beautiful plants.  The color spectrum in much wider on floros even if it does say 2600k, there is still plenty of blue.  When the HPS is on, the 2600k CFL's appear to glow blue.  I'm still using the little guys along with the HPS to beef up a couple of thinner plants that couldn't be under them previously.  I made a common error and hatched too many.
    To the original poster ~ my additional 2 cents is to wait until you can go for a digital ballast if possible.  Best price I found was Hid Hut, next best I found was HTG Garden Supply.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 27, 2007)

hey bearfoot whats the difference between a digital ballast and a regular one?


----------



## Fretless (Mar 27, 2007)

The digital ballasts run much cooler, and are pretty much silent.  They save a fair bit on electricity (claims vary but its probably around 10%), are easier on the bulb (longer bulb life), and have a safety feature where if there is an open circuit for some reason, it stops applying juice and tries again several minutes later.  Initially they caused RF interference, but the new ones don't have this problem.
    So, they're just all around better and safer.  Will cost around $100 more.  The main reason I sprung for the digital was I didn't want to deal with a humming noise all the time.  Although as it turns out, the exhaust fan is pretty loud anyway.  Oh, and the other thing is, digital ballasts can run MH or HPS.  Though I'm not sure about the one I've got, it is labeled for HPS for some reason.
    I think its well worth it even if it meant saving for another month.  In the meantime you could LST your plants with the CFL's, I wish I had.
    I did, fortunately/unfortunately, get a demonstration of the digital ballasts safety feature when I first attempted to light my 600 watter.  The wire connections from bulb socket to power supply were put together with wire nuts, and they'd come loose in shipping.  So the bulb wouldn't light, the ballast cycled several times, and eventually there was a flash of blue lightning out the back of the hood.  When I checked the wires, they just fell apart, and the wire nuts had a slight bit of carbon on them.  I'm not sure, but I think an old-school ballast would have burned the socket right out, maybe started a little fire.  I relayed this whole experience to Hid Hut, and from now on they will be using crimped wire nuts, which might just mean he's giving them a good squeeze with pliers.  
     So when you do get a HID, whichever kind it is, if it doesn't light at first, don't be an ape like I was and keep trying to light it.  Check the socket wires.  
    Which type really depends on your grow location.  If you have a lot of space and don't live in a 1BR apartment, I'm sure a magnetic ballast will be just fine.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks for the advice bro


----------



## 3patas (Mar 27, 2007)

hey guys whats up


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 28, 2007)

3patas said:
			
		

> hey guys whats up


 



*chillen how you doin patas? how are you ladies doin *


----------



## 3patas (Mar 28, 2007)

good good working alot you know but that good about work  and after is better smoking time peace out


----------



## chestylarue (Apr 1, 2007)

man, i would NOT be using any lights that you can find at a Lowe's or Home Depot.  its a great investment to just spend the money on HID lighting.  you'll get your money's worth, that's for sure!  

i just spent $275 on a sunleaves 400wt with an internal switchable ballast.  i dont like to keep rotating crops, so when my girls are in veggie i will use a hortilux MH($100) and then switch to a HPS bulb at the first signs of flowering. 

maybe though...if i can afford the HPS bulb.  right now i'm using the hortilux MH Blue which has a great deal of yellow/orange/red spectrum, and the guy at the shop says it suitable for flowering, too.

anyone have experience with those bulbs?


----------



## DLA (Apr 1, 2007)

chestylarue said:
			
		

> man, i would NOT be using any lights that you can find at a Lowe's or Home Depot. its a great investment to just spend the money on HID lighting. you'll get your money's worth, that's for sure!
> 
> i just spent $275 on a sunleaves 400wt with an internal switchable ballast. i dont like to keep rotating crops, so when my girls are in veggie i will use a hortilux MH($100) and then switch to a HPS bulb at the first signs of flowering.
> 
> ...


 
Don't want to rain here but I have an incandescent bulb that I'll sell you for $1000.00  and it is suitable for flowering.

Any bulb is "suitable" for flower...is it the correct bulb that will in anyway give you a descent harvest NO...making a MJ plant flower is easy keeping it productive during flower is the desire.  Although a MH will flower a plant the buds will be lighter, have more air, and generally be smaller.

There are reasons we do what we do.


----------



## chestylarue (Apr 1, 2007)

i meant the MH blue bulb is more suitable than a standard cheapy MH bulb


here is a link for the spectrum:

http://www.eyehortilux.com/blue.html


----------

